# Télévision sur iMac



## justtrue (2 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible de brancher une box (par exemple SFR Box) sur un iMac via un quelconque adaptateur et/ou un logiciel afin de pouvoir regarder la télévision sur l'ordinateur ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## VeryBigBro (2 Mai 2013)

Naaaaan c'est pas possible!

Ou alors il faut une carte d'acquisition pour choper le signal vidéo de la box et le retransmettre sur l'écran de l'imac


----------



## Siciliano (2 Mai 2013)

Hello,

Il me semblait à un moment que tu pouvais grâce à VLC récupérer la liste des chaînes qui est fournie par ton FAI. A voir si c'est toujours faisable...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h40 ----------

Apparemment, plus possible...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2013)

ca depend des FAI 

 c'est encore possible chez free par exemple
dit le multiposte free , ca passe par VLC
 manquent quelques chaines / bouquet TV complet, mais c'est possible 
uniquement  sur mac recent, pas les anciens ( affaire de codage de flux non geré)


----------



## justtrue (2 Mai 2013)

Avant c'était possible de choper une liste chez SFR et de l'ouvrir avec VLC mais il n'y avait pas toute les chaînes.
Ce service est de toute façon interrompu et est remplacé par la la TV SUR PC qui permet de regarder en live la télévision sur son ordinateur.

Néanmoins, j'aurais souhaité utiliser la box pour utiliser la télécommande et me servir de l'iMac comme télévision et non comme PC.

@VeryBigBro : que conseilles-tu comme carte d'acquisition?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## VeryBigBro (2 Mai 2013)

Je voulais par la montrer le coter rebutant de la chose, parce qu'il va falloir que tu diffuses en direct ce que tu récupères, bref, un joli bordel quand même... Du coup ça dépend de la qualité que tu veux sortir en plus...


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Juillet 2013)

Ma solution : 
-démodulateur Linux de type Dreambox ou Vu+ Duo.
-istreamgate à télécharger sur l'App store ou VLC.

Le démodulateur ( qui comprend des tuners sat, câble ou terrestre) est connecté en réseau en wifi et la TV partagée sur l'iMac, ipad ou iPhone par des applications dédiées.


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2013)

Perso j'utilise des dongle USB TNT depuis une dizaine d'années et ça me va bien. Aucun logiciel de box ne vaut EyeTV


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Juillet 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Perso j'utilise des dongle USB TNT depuis une dizaine d'années et ça me va bien. Aucun logiciel de box ne vaut EyeTV



Sauf peut être pour le câble ou le sat alors qu'un démodulateur sous Linux dépasse largement EyeTv qui est très bien pour le terrestre cependant.


----------



## Tuncurry (17 Juillet 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Perso j'utilise des dongle USB TNT depuis une dizaine d'années et ça me va bien. Aucun logiciel de box ne vaut EyeTV



Oui mais ce n'est pas toute l'offre. I y a des clé de stream (j'en ai vu a Hong Kong) qui sont compatibles HDMI, elles recoivent le signal de la box et te le renvoie en wifi.

Sinon, ya des décodeurs qui permettent de faire ça. Aston, pour l'offre FRANSAT TNT par exemple.

reste une 3e solution : afficher l'écran de son Ipad sur son ordi, puisque sur iPad, tu as l'application SFR TV qui est assez semblable à l'expérience de la box (Snowflake de NDS porté sur tablette)


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Juillet 2013)

Tu fais ce que tu veux avec ça :
http://www.transplanet.fr/boutique/info_produit.asp?num=20373
En réseau : tu récupéres le signal TV sur VLC ou les applications de type DreamBox.
Et je ne parle que du streaming : pléthore de possibilités y compris AirPlay enregistreur support du dlna etc.


----------



## gmaa (17 Juillet 2013)

idem melaure...


----------



## Yuls (26 Juillet 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Perso j'utilise des dongle USB TNT depuis une dizaine d'années et ça me va bien. Aucun logiciel de box ne vaut EyeTV



Je confirme, un dongle USB TNT est utilisable sur l'antenne du toit et également sur le câble Numéricable via le service antenne pour les chaines SD et HD gratuites en DVB-T. (NDLR inutile de souscrire un abonnement spécialement pour la TV + décodeur propriétaire)
De plus EyeTV permet d'enregistrer les émissions en direct sur son disque dur et il permet de faire du time-shifting (différé) très utile quand on a loupé une émission ou une scène d'un film.

Pour les utilisateurs de la Freebox, EyeTV gère également le multiposte TV, utile pour regarder une chaine et en enregistrer une autre

http://www.elgato.com/fr/eyetv

Un site bien utile pour bien recevoir la TNT selon la localisation: http://www.tnttest.org/


----------

